# Will the Vera Bradley paperback book cover fit a kindle?



## JJB (May 21, 2010)

I was looking at this online at B&N and thought that maybe the kindle could slip in it. It is so pretty! Does anyone know?


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I don't think so. I have a couple and will check for you, but I really doubt it will work. Firs t of all, the book cover slides in a side pocket that would cover half your kindle screen, you'd have to modify the way it works. And its too short, definitely.  But I do highly recommend them for any DTBs you might have lying around!


----------



## JJB (May 21, 2010)

Thanks, I wasn't thinking of reading with it on, just using it to slip it in for traveling as in a slip case. If it is too short then that wouldn't work anyway.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

The one I have is the size for a smaller paperback - way to small to fit over a kindle. But it would look fabulous in the right dimensions!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Maybe we should get Vera busy working on a Kindle cover...


----------



## JJB (May 21, 2010)

I sure wish that VB would make one, quilted with some padding would be great.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Vera used to make a cover that was called Bible cover I believe.  I think that would have fit the kindle if anyone has it. I tried to get my hands on one but couldn't find it in a pattern I liked.
Paula


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I do know that if you fold a Vera placemat in half it's just a little too big to cover a K2. I keep looking at it and thinking it couldn't be that hard to turn it into a cover or case!


----------



## JJB (May 21, 2010)

corkyb said:


> Vera used to make a cover that was called Bible cover I believe. I think that would have fit the kindle if anyone has it. I tried to get my hands on one but couldn't find it in a pattern I liked.
> Paula


Good idea, I think that I may have seen them on ebay.



hsuthard said:


> I do know that if you fold a Vera placemat in half it's just a little too big to cover a K2. I keep looking at it and thinking it couldn't be that hard to turn it into a cover or case!


That's a great idea also if you have a sewing machine and can sew it probably wouldn't be too hard to do a slipcase type.


----------



## identicaltriplets (Jul 16, 2010)

corkyb said:


> Vera used to make a cover that was called Bible cover I believe. I think that would have fit the kindle if anyone has it. I tried to get my hands on one but couldn't find it in a pattern I liked.
> Paula


I have two of them. They are called the Good Book cover, and I sure wish they still made them!!!!! I love them! Anyway, I just tried my Kindle in it, and it swallows my Kindle up! I even have my Kindle in a JAVOedge case, and it is still swallowed up. I don't think I would like to keep my Kindle in it. I do wish VB would make a case for the Kindle. The one I was looking at is the Mini Laptop case. I think that might work. Thoughts?


----------



## JJB (May 21, 2010)

I tried a mini laptop case and in my opinion it was overkill. It fits with a cover and plenty of room to spare for lights and chargers and it has a hard padded covering to it. It works just fine but I couldn't see myself actually using it so I returned it.

It fits well naked in the retired purse cosmetic case and with my cover it zips up but is a little bit snug to zip. The charging cord will fit in with it too. I got mine from ebay new.


----------



## identicaltriplets (Jul 16, 2010)

JJB said:


> I tried a mini laptop case and in my opinion it was overkill. It fits with a cover and plenty of room to spare for lights and chargers and it has a hard padded covering to it. It works just fine but I couldn't see myself actually using it so I returned it.
> 
> It fits well naked in the retired purse cosmetic case and with my cover it zips up but is a little bit snug to zip. The charging cord will fit in with it too. I got mine from ebay new.


Agh, good to know! Sounds like the Good Book cover--overkill!


----------



## JJB (May 21, 2010)

I think that several people on here us the mini laptop or at least there were pictures somewhere here. I think that they liked them. It may be just me that wouldn't use it. It depends upon how you want to use it and why, I guess. A search may reveal the threads where they spoke about it.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

I hear the purse cosmetic bag is good for the Kindle, if it's inside a purse.  Not padded enough for bouncing around in a backpack or anything loose like that.


----------

